# Help with rear courtesy light 69 GTO conv.



## cwcwood (May 1, 2008)

I bought this car with the interior already redone. The rear courtesy lights were covered over. I have new bezels and lens covers but there are no wires with the bulb sockets. Where do I find these?


----------

